# shocks for a 68



## boomer (Oct 19, 2009)

looking to put new shocks all around in my 68 convertible. Im going nuts trying to decide on what type. need some guidance. Trying not to break the bank on the restoration but i want a smooth ride that will handle well.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Regular gas shocks , front and rear sway bar , best of both worlds for handling and smooth not stiff ride . Rock auto just got 4 Gabriel gas shocks shipped for less than 50.00 .


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I put the $25 ea. Gabriel ultras on my 70 w/sway bars and it made a world of difference and not too stiff. I would put the best, normal shock on, it should give you a great ride. I remember PST always has the KYBs for $119 a set, that's a good deal. Or you could get the progressive valving, light for the bumps but stiffen up when you throw it in a corner. The suspension is so out dated that I would put really good shocks on to try to get it to handle better without body roll and big sway bars... Poly bushings are nice also.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jetstang said:


> I put the $25 ea. Gabriel ultras on my 70 w/sway bars and it made a world of difference and not too stiff. I would put the best, normal shock on, it should give you a great ride. I remember PST always has the KYBs for $119 a set, that's a good deal. Or you could get the progressive valving, light for the bumps but stiffen up when you throw it in a corner. The suspension is so out dated that I would put really good shocks on to try to get it to handle better without body roll and big sway bars... *Poly bushings are nice also*.


That's what I was going to mention too. That and new springs. I used polys everywhere including the body bushings, new springs and new standard shocks. Really made it handle good. But, it did stiffen the ride. For me, that was fine.


----------



## boomer (Oct 19, 2009)

i looked into the kyb and decided to go with those. thanks for the suggestions. I hope they work out the way i want them to


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Boomer, you should be happy with the KYB's. I installed a set of KYB gas-a-justs on my '67 convertible about 25 years ago and 120,000 miles ago and they're still working great! Talk about bang for the buck......


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

:cheersboomer i got kyb's 4 my 67 lemans from discountautoskocks.com. they were cheap. 23 each 4 the front and 35 each for the rears with free shipping also. hopefully will save a few bucks


----------



## boomer (Oct 19, 2009)

i should have them by monday. cant wait, that will get the frame almost done. once i run the fuel and brake lines its time to drop in the drivetrain and exhaust and move on to the body. finally seeing progress but still a long way to go. Have a little patch work to do in the floor and trunk anybody know the correct guage of the floor pans? i need to get a small piece of stock for some minor repairs and want to get the right one. ive seen 16 and 18 as correct and i know it cant be both


----------



## djn789 (Jul 12, 2010)

This reply is for 68greengoat I am in the prosses of putting new shocks all around as well as new coil springs on the front. because the rear shocks have a single air line to fill them however the rear passanger side is 1" lower than the driver side.
I really like the look of your GTO in regards to its ride height.
I have noticed in catalogs they offer 1" dropfront coil springs.
Did you use those? I was also wondering the ride height of the front and rear of your GTO.
Its very impressive and looks great. 
Thanks!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

djn789 said:


> This reply is for 68greengoat I am in the prosses of putting new shocks all around as well as new coil springs on the front. because the rear shocks have a single air line to fill them however the rear passanger side is 1" lower than the driver side.
> I really like the look of your GTO in regards to its ride height.
> I have noticed in catalogs they offer 1" dropfront coil springs.
> Did you use those? I was also wondering the ride height of the front and rear of your GTO.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment. I would have replied sooner this afternoon, but, I spent it in the ER getiing my finger stitched up. Tried to take it off with a 4" angle grinder. So my middle finger looks like a white corn dog. The numbness is wearing off so let the throbbing begin! I digress....

Measurements: Front, behind tire, floor to frame, 7 3/4". Rear in front of tire, 10". It has been lowered since the pic. Once I put new rear springs in, I had to go from 110/120psi to 80psi in the shocks. The extra air maxed out the suspension with the new springs. I use 2 seperate lines to make sure I get equal pressure in each shock. I did not use lowering springs in the front. Not sure if the new springs in the front were installed before or after the pic. I do know, with the new springs, the whole body raised all the way around which was expected of course...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Suck it up!! 




I_ HATE_ it when that happens~!!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Suck it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I mention it was my middle finger??!!!:lol:

The worst part, and the first thing I thought of when it happened was, I planned on going to N Mn and spend the day musky fishing with my bro. Maybe I could just let him fish and I could man the boat. At least I would be on the water...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Bottle Bass!?! :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Now that's a plan!


----------



## djn789 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the measurments those certainly will come in handy in the near future when I get around to putting the new suspension on. I got my 3rd knee surgery last weekend. the hospital is never fun. I hope the finger heels up soon. 

Also I took it around town the other day for maybe a 15-20 minute loop and when I got almost to my house the generator light came on. Any thoughts on what could be causing that. Im going to do some research in the shop manual today but I figured I would ask you incase you had a lead on what it could be.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Make sure the belt is tight and not slipping. Check the connections on the alternator for tightness or a bad wire. Check the output of the alternator.... I guess start with the easy stuff...


----------



## lackneramanda (Jul 7, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> That's what I was going to mention too. That and new springs. I used polys everywhere including the body bushings, new springs and new standard gabriel shocks. Really made it handle good. But, it did stiffen the ride. For me, that was fine.


hi.. I'm trying to look for some strut mounts and found some gabriel ones. Does anyone know anything about them? Any good? thanks...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

lackneramanda said:


> hi.. I'm trying to look for some strut mounts and found some gabriel ones. Does anyone know anything about them? Any good? thanks...


Strut mounts?? You're in the classic section of the forums, sure your in the right place?


----------

